# JPanel titel setzen



## outbreaker (7. Sep 2005)

ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich bei einem JPanel eine überschrift hinbekomme!
also das ich den Rahmen habe und dieser dann an einer stelle unterbrochen ist wo dann der Titel steht
so wie hier: JPanel
ich habe keine ahnung wie ich das hinbekomme mit setName gehts nicht
setTitel gibs nicht!?


----------



## Roar (7. Sep 2005)

setz einen TitledBorder als rahmen


----------



## outbreaker (7. Sep 2005)

Danke


----------

